# Pork Puller



## fishwrestler (Mar 25, 2013)

I have wanted to get a tool to pull my pork when I am doing large events , but being the tight one that I am I did not want to spend the 40-70$ online for the ones I have seen. SO I went looking at Home Depot and found this for $5 and they have a larger one for 8$













IMG_0155.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Mar 25, 2013






I had my 8 year old help shoot some video. So no the best, but it get the point across. This was a cold cooked pork butt , but you get the idea.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2013)

Your video is not working. Seems like it would shred some cooked meat with no problems.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's working now. Nice! I like it!


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 25, 2013)

I need to try it on hot pulled pork but worked great on that cold piece of meat


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure it'll chew it up in no time, but you probably want to be careful not to shred it too much.

Is that battery pork rated?


----------

